
Conserve the sound – an online museum for vanishing and endangered sounds - vanderZwan
https://www.conservethesound.de/
======
vanderZwan
Description from the project page:

 _»Conserve the sound« is an online museum for vanishing and endangered
sounds. The sound of a dial telephone, a walkman, a analog typewriter, a pay
phone, a 56k modem, a nuclear power plant or even a cell phone keypad are
partially already gone or are about to disappear from our daily life._

 _Accompanying the archive people are interviewed and give an insight in to
the world of disappearing sounds._

 _»Conserve the sound« is a project from CHUNDERKSEN and is funded by the Film
& Medienstiftung NRW, Germany._

[https://www.conservethesound.de/projekt-2](https://www.conservethesound.de/projekt-2)

------
AAnAndAndrAndre
I love the idea since there are so many sounds you can´t personally recreate
and you won´t find them on the internet as well.

On the other side it can help bring memories back for loved ones, who sadly
have alzheimer´s or something alike.

